# Looking for inshore ride. galveston area



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Saturday afternoon maybe saturday morning or Sunday 11/17 or 18 call Rusty 409-457-6149. Will split gas and bait. I have plenty of tackle.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will help with clean up. Also looking for a fishing partner in the santa fe , dickinson area. I have a new truck don't mind pulling the boat. I would buy a boat but wife won't have nothing to do with that.lol


----------

